# My bunny Clyde Threw Up What do I do?!!!!!!!



## Karlie

I had him out in his run then I gave him some pellets about half a minute after he started to puke and it came out his nose and mouth I had to keep washing it off because it was blocking his air intake what happened and what should I do

this was yesterday last night but I have difrent time here


----------



## Leaf

Is it possible that he was choking on a piece of food? I'd have to look it up but I'm not positive rabbits can actually vomit.


----------



## Pipp

I haven't had any experience with this, but yes, it sounds like he choked on the pellets. They don't really have the vomit reflex. 

Is he a piggy bunny and was eating them too fast? If not, best to make sure there isn't some kind of obstruction like a tooth issue or abscess or whatever. 

You're going to have to watch him very carefully to make sure he didn't aspirate any into his lungs, which can lead to pneumonia. Make sure his breathing is totally clear in his chest. If he shows any signs at all of congestion or even mild lehargy, get him to a vet. 

Hope he's okay!



sas :?


----------



## Maureen Las

Did he actually retch like a person vomiting or did food just come back up? Did he have any other kinds of health issues prior to this? 

I think that you should take him to a vet. 
please let us know


----------



## Karlie

thank you everyone thank fully he is doing good and hasn't had any problems since then I would take him to the vet but they are closed and I don't think my dad would make a "special" trip to town as we live half an hour away I haven't gave him any pellets since but he has eaten his normal soft foods such as bananas 

yes I am quite sure he did as it was chewed up and it came out of his mouth and nose also he made a sound as a human does when they vomit

he hasn't had any problems lately other than his usual mild case of arthritis and that he stopped breeding


----------



## seniorcats

How old is Clyde? I am wondering if he may have congestive heart failure. Sometimes it can present as a choking//coughing like episode. It may be a good idea to get him a vet check as there is medication that could help if it's a heart problem.


----------



## Maureen Las

I think seniorcats is right

it's extremely rare for a rabbit to vomit


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*seniorcats wrote: *


> How old is Clyde? I am wondering if he may have congestive heart failure. Sometimes it can present as a choking//coughing like episode. It may be a good idea to get him a vet check as there is medication that could help if it's a heart problem.



I have to say I agree with the others that rabbits cannot vomit. But, they can choke. As Seniorcats mentioned, this actually happened to me with my first bun. He had heart failure and had the choking/coughing episodes. Very scary! How old is Clyde? Does he ever have fast breathing episodes at all? It will be very noticable.

Praying for your baby! I hope this is not the case.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Wow, yeah I've never heard of a rabbit vomiting. I know they can't, as they don't have that reflux. That's very strange that it seemed he puked it up. 

Is he used to eating pellets? Maybe he just isn't used to eating them, so he coughed them back up, and it just seemed like he had puked?

I agree with the others as well. If he's an older bunny, maybe you should take him to your vet to see if he does have congestive heart failure.

I hopehe getsbetter though  

Emily


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate

I was wondering if you could answer a question? Just so everyone can have the general knowledge of what you are feeding your rabbit. How much are you feeding your rabbit? What are you feeding your rabbit? And how often? 

Also how much/often/what are you feeding in regards to foods like bananas and other fruits?

Shannon


----------



## Karlie

Clyde turned five this August. He has always eaten pellets we use ForMax Feed he has also always eaten all kinds of fruit I give him everyother day a chunk of banana three or four raisens etc. but he is used to them No he hasn't had labored breathing or anything exept when it is extremely hot out

I will try to get him to a vets but so far I haven't been able to contact them

He eats 1cup of pellets a day it is his main part of his diet


----------



## glittermomma

I know this is a very old post but this is what happened to me just a few short minutes ago and scared the crud out of me. Rosie (almost 7 wks old) was eating some pellets and then upchucked/ choked it up through her both. She literally had her head high in the air and used her hands to her cheeks as to move it up.. kinda like a hamster would. And when she upchucked it she made a weird noise and then made a made dash round about like she was not breathing. I wiped her and petted her to relax her. She was a bit shaken up and within a few mins was back to her normal self. She mostly eats hay but lately I have been given her and her sibs small amounts of pellets.


----------



## JBun

It sounds like she may have choked on a pellet. Though she may be doing ok, there is a risk with choking episodes, of aspiration, which can possibly develop into pneumonia. It would be a good idea to have her checked by your vet tomorrow.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/pet-rabbit-gagging-Rabbit.htm


----------



## Heirnautjr

Was it congestive heart failure? WTF happened to Clyde?


----------



## MaddiesBuns1898

My bunny has “thrown up” post pellets before as well, the vet assured me that bunnies can’t actually throw up which is why it comes out their nose like a sneeze - he just ate the pellets too quickly, maybe mix in more greens with the pellets so he can’t inhale them all at once and choke.

Otherwise seems normal to me! Just a little too excited for food!


----------



## JBun

MaddiesBuns1898 said:


> My bunny has “thrown up” post pellets before as well, the vet assured me that bunnies can’t actually throw up which is why it comes out their nose like a sneeze - he just ate the pellets too quickly, maybe mix in more greens with the pellets so he can’t inhale them all at once and choke.
> 
> Otherwise seems normal to me! Just a little too excited for food!



Any rabbit that has had food coming back out it's nose or mouth from a choking episode should always get a thorough vet check and possibly be put on a rabbit safe antibiotic to treat the possibility of aspiration pneumonia occurring. Because once aspiration pneumonia sets in, starting antibiotics is often too late because of how rapidly it progresses.


----------



## Unclechlo

I just watched my rabbit gag, bounce around like he was “on something” really weird and slow. AND THEN THREW UP. I KNOW THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE BUT I SWEAR TO GOD. He puked on his lil face licked it up and went on like nothing happened. He’s doing completely fine(eating, drinking, pooping, socializing with the other buns) BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?!?!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Maybe he choked on something and coughed it up. Glad he’s ok!


----------



## BB & Tiny

Unclechlo said:


> I just watched my rabbit gag, bounce around like he was “on something” really weird and slow. AND THEN THREW UP. I KNOW THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE BUT I SWEAR TO GOD. He puked on his lil face licked it up and went on like nothing happened. He’s doing completely fine(eating, drinking, pooping, socializing with the other buns) BUT WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!?!?!


You need to take him to the Veterinarian to check if he aspirated while choking because it can cause a respiratory infection so the sooner you take him the better. You also may want to watch a video on what to do for a choking rabbit, you got lucky this time. 

https://rabbit.org/the-heimlich-maneuver/


----------

